
Hooking up brains to machines could be the ‘next big thing’ for gaming - laurex
https://thenextweb.com/contributors/2018/09/15/hooking-up-brains-to-machines-could-be-the-next-big-thing-for-gaming/
======
huntie
I think free software really matters here. I really do not want companies
storing the information from a BMI on their servers and I would actually take
the time to audit any software to be certain of this.

Free software is a good enough requirement for read-only devices, but I would
never use a read-write device that was not also formally verified. This is one
of those things where "move fast and break things" means that your customers
will break you.

~~~
somebodythere
Or... you will break your customers.

~~~
ohaal
[https://youtu.be/WxlxqMmCKMg](https://youtu.be/WxlxqMmCKMg)

~~~
Nzen
To people wondering, this is a 3 minute Corridor Digital video called "Early
Access Matrix"

------
goombastic
Didn't Musk talk about something like this in the Rogan interview recently?

~~~
juanuys
Check out [https://www.neuralink.com](https://www.neuralink.com)

------
RickJWagner
Wow, keyboard-free programming.

It sounds both incredibly interesting and a little frightening. I'd hate to
think of the kinds of metrics that might be applied to professional
programmers.

~~~
foota
Imo if we develop the ability to connect people with machines in a high
bandwidth and high fidelity way the world will change completely.

~~~
melling
Even low-bandwidth with good fidelity would change everything.

Mobile devices, for example, would become much more useful.

------
dostres
I do think it could be possible to use an EEG to get ahead of a mouse click
faster than the hands and perhaps cut off some milliseconds in delay.

But I don’t believe that Elon Musk’s Neuralink will ever offer anything of
value to a non-disabled person. I only hope that in their attempts they create
better interfaces for disabled people. Perhaps even get people waking again.
For people who can already walk and use a mobile phone I doubt a brain implant
will be much use. It’s hard to beat eyes and ears for getting information in.

------
Apocryphon
It's pretty nifty seeing the impetus for high-tech innovation shift from
military applications to entertainment possibilities.

